# P&O Booked Early



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good afternoon All

I've just booked P&O ferries Dover Calais return in late Spring: we're early risers so I took advantage of quiet hours crossings £31.50 each way. 

I had to smile: although I entered our 12kg Patterdale at the outset I had to re-enter him right at the end of the booking procedure: £63 return then became £93!

"Eeeeeee Bah Gum Little Chuck, tha costs as much as thee missus!" 

He said it was my fault: being a 'designed to go down foxholes' sort of chap he reminded me he would be quite happy to worm his way again into that black hole behind the batteries ... no one would know he was there! 

"We carn't 've that lad!"

Mind you at 3m x 6.5m + 2A +1P for under £100 isn't bad so I told him on this occasion he could take the navigator's seat for each crossing. 

BTW for interest at the same times: Tunnel £132 min; Sea France £162.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

I often waffle on about the £31.25 fares on P&O - even cover my van booked at 8.50 metres.

I can never get another quote anywhere near that price, from any operator.

Enjoy your trip.

Russell


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do they charge £30 for a dog when the poor animal has to stay in the motorhome ?
They dont charge you for your dirty washing or the wine you are carrying do they.
Its a scam.

RD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi

With the tunnel, the Do-Ca crossing is free for a dog, with a charge for the inbound. My opinion is that this covers the expense of the dedicated pet check in area and associated checks that are done.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: P&O*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I often waffle on about the £31.25 fares on P&O - even cover my van booked at 8.50 metres.
> 
> ...


We've got a return on Seafrance- out early April, return early June at 10am each crossing- for £62.30- and we included the bikes.

The past 3 crossings have all been by SF and have all worked out significantly cheaper than the opposition,even allowing for CC booking system. We could have got it cheaper if we'd been prepared to go at crack of dawn.

G


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Grizzly & All

Yes I saw those cheap prices when I was checking on deals available a week or so ago but when I went back ... you must have nicked mine for they were gone! Best I could get from SF when I went booking was £132.

However the P&O at £63 return early in the morning [which suits us] is about the same: what changes the price is the £15 each way for Charlie-dog :-(

Hey ho!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Daedalas said:


> but when I went back ... you must have nicked mine for they were gone!


You've confimed my feeling that the prices vary from day to day. I've had exactly the same experience. It always leaves you thinking that you might have got a better deal if you'd waited a day or two or logged on that evening or phoned them ....

G


----------

